# Watch me fail. =x,x=



## Holan Lightningfoot (Nov 27, 2016)

The objective is to get the mission done in battle front by 3 minutes.  Dont think i can do it xD here is the broadcast.


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 28, 2016)

Might wanna edit your videos a bit more, like remove the three minutes of nothing at the beginning.


----------

